

Senior Software Developer Syndrome - dlagillespie
http://www.flock3.com/personal/senior-software-developer-syndrome/

======
adziki
When I started my job as a fresh-out-of-college SW Engineer, one of the more
senior guys there suggested I read The Psychology of Computer Programming (I
later went on to find out that this co-worker had some editor credits in it),
which talks about ego-less programming. I did adopt a lot of the message in my
work style, though I feel it goes a little far by suggesting an engineer not
say statements like "I believe that..." or "I think this is better". I think
that there's some amount of ownership, excitement, and conviction in an
engineer's approach that adds to the project's success. There's definitely the
chance that this goes over the line, and then I see examples such as in the
article above ("oh, I've been here before so I know why this approach is the
best so I don't need to value your opinion). Good read.

